# Anchor Wizard?



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone have one of these? Pros and cons? Haven't ordered my Ocean Kayay Prower Big Game 2, still saving up and hope to order by next month. I like the look and ease of use of this anchor. Will be fishing in the bay and out in ocean on calm days. Sells for $149. Any thoughts. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

This is not a good idea for anchoring in current or out in the bay or ocean (where there is always current). There is no way to quickly come off the anchor in a hairy situation like you hooking into a big fish, a rouge wave coming at you broad-side, a speeding boat coming your way, etc.

The safest bet is to use an anchor trolley (either DIY or a bought system) with the tag end of the anchor line connected to your kayak by a quick release cleat like a cam or jam cleat. These allow you to just flip the line off the cleat to free yourself from the anchor in a hurry and let the line just slide through and out of the trolley.


----------

